# Sticky  What to try first.



## bry623

For all of your gadget problems, many of them can be solved by looking through the manual. Most have a section on troubleshooting problems. Most of your gadgets will have a factory warranty. If you are still under the warranty, call the manufactuer, they will help fix your device or in extreme cases, they will replace it.


----------

